# Rancilio classe 10 - err04 Probe open??? help needed with this fault! pleeeeeeeaase



## kingkong (Jul 7, 2009)

Hia, I have a rancilio classe 10 machine. Its been in storage for about a year. I have tried to use it, but the fault message " err04 probe open"









I would really appreciate it if somebody could help, or point me in the right direction. Im based in birmingham in the west midlands.









what actually happens is that the temperature doesnt cut out, and it gets extremely hot and i have to quickly shut the machine down. ive tried changing the temperature probe, but still the same problem.

your help will be greatly appreciated

Thank you all


----------



## tsruhnke (Nov 26, 2014)

Hello! I am having this same problem with my Classe 8 and have spent months randomly fiddling with the thing trying to fix it with no luck.

Did you ever get yours fixed or have any information on what to look into to fix the E04 error code?

Thanks!

Tim


----------



## espressotechno (Apr 11, 2011)

It's either a faulty temperature probe, or a break in the wiring from probe to the PCB, or maybe just a loose / dirty connection.


----------



## tsruhnke (Nov 26, 2014)

espressotechno said:


> It's either a faulty temperature probe, or a break in the wiring from probe to the PCB, or maybe just a loose / dirty connection.


I purchased a brand new probe and that did not resolve the issue either. Any other things I could check?


----------



## espressotechno (Apr 11, 2011)

Remove the ECU (control board pcb), clean the board & all the connections with ethanol or electronics cleaner, then reassemble & refit.......may work !


----------

